
Build your own Service/Network Status dashboard using NetBeez API - panickos
https://netbeez.net/2016/12/21/beezkeeper-application-program-interface-api/
======
panickos
We've also released an example application that is using the API that can be
used as a public facing dashboard for your network and applications status
here: [https://github.com/netbeez/public-
dashboard](https://github.com/netbeez/public-dashboard)

